# Fascia Board



## yyang85 (Aug 25, 2008)

We are replacing our gutter. The current gutter does not have the fascia board attached to. We would like to know if it is a good idea to add new fascia board before we put on the new gutter. Or it is OK to put on the new gutter without the fascia board as it has been for the last twenty years.

Thanks!


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't really tell without seeing it but...

If it ain't broke...


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

by adding the fascia will you have room for the shingles to hang over the top with no problems with water getting behind. and will all windows and doors open with out hitting the bottom of the fascia? . These are things that come to mind, with out seeing the situation. BOB


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

What they are saying is, please post some photos so that we could more accurately assess the situation.

Ed


----------



## yyang85 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pictures of our current gutter*

Here are some of the pictures of our current gutter. 
Our question is do we really need to add fascia board after we take down the old gutter and before we put on the new gutter? 
Thanks again for your comments!!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I don't know if the roof shingles are going to overhang the new fascia and gutter. The gutter would lay nice with a backer. If cost is an issue go with a heavier gutter .032 gauge and install with screw in metal hangers. your rafters are 24" on centers, so the spacing is no problem. BOB


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Since the shingles are already in place, just addding the fascia board on now would possibly cause problems with the eave edge overhang, even if you also installed a Gutter Apron Drip Edge metal flashing tucked under the shingles and tried to get it to reach into the gutter trough.

I would foresee water entry potentioal problems behind the Gutter Apron, so leave well enough alone.

Ed


----------



## yyang85 (Aug 25, 2008)

*So....*

Thanks Guys. 
So is it OK to replace the gutter without adding the fascia board?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Your roof design is meant to have exposed tails and no facia. As long as the tails havent sucked too much water and started rotting, I wouldn't change the original design.


----------

